# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New Olympus C750, Lotus Pic



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Finally retired my 4yr old 2.1MP Kodak for a 4MP Olympus. I've had my eye on the camera since we got it in at my store. Here's my first pic of a few young tiger lotus.










ISO100 F2.8
MacroMode,AF, WB for florecent lighting.

The camera is very easy to use, has great manual and pre-programed automatic settings for any kind of user. The zoom is amazeing (10XOptical), great all around camera for the novice.

_____________________________
http://alaam.com/


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow. Very nice picture.

I have started to look at some of the 10x zoons. For an old 35-mm based photographer, where a 3x zoom was really something, a 10x zoom is mind boggling!

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Dissident,

Great shot.

Where you playing around with image size ?. I noticed sharp edges in few spots - pixelation problems.

FYI, 
You can go from higer resolution/image size to lower without loosing quality/pixelation problems but you can NOT go the other way. 
Not sure if you knew that.

Looking forward to more pictures.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Jay, I know. I've had digital cameras for 4yrs now. To be able to post the image i had to crop and resize it, the orgional image was something like 2300+X1800+ and i had to compress it down to 31:1 to make it postable, no one wants to DL a 3MB image on the forums. I admit you do lost a lot of the fine details and get some pixilzation which is too bad.

_____________________________
http://alaam.com/


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

_____________________________
http://alaam.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Dissident,

I figured you knew. Those are nice shots.









Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow! Rocking photo of the lotus. I want a lotus for my tank but I think a 20g long is a bit small. I'm jealous. Can I have it?









Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

